# I can make you a free betta avatar!



## BettaMommy531rip

My requirements:
- I only accept commisions until the 25th of March. I may accept them after this point later on, but that has yet to be determined.
- I would prefer your picture be fairly small (avatar size), but I can work with larger images as well.
- I would like an idea of what you want it to look like. You can tell me where you want text or if you want a "close-up" of your betta's face, ect.

An example of my work is in my avatar, but more pictures can be provided if you PM me. I might set up an album in my photo gallery on my profile for more examples of my work, and I'll post in on here when (if) I do so you guys know.

Remember: This is free and the best payment of all is knowing I gave someone a cool avatar. I know most people can make an avatar on their own, but for the technically "challenged" I am happy to help.


----------



## betta lover1507

can you do something with this :-( :








he past away miss the guy


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

betta lover1507 said:


> can you do something with this :-( :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he past away miss the guy


Yes of course, I would love to. Sorry he passed . I'll make him into an unforgetable avatar that can replicate his greatness in life.  What was his name?


----------



## betta lover1507

his name was "lunar" because i had him when i had luna, my perfect DBT boy that i really loved D: the only maybe deformity was his small body everything else was perfect for a "normal" double tail


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Alright, I should be able to get done 2 morrow at the earliest, because it's a weekend. 

P.S.: Photo album is up.


----------



## betta lover1507

ok thanks bettamommy


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Your welcome!


----------



## Cassapop

will you do pablo(red veil tale) and sushi (peachish vt)?


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Yes of course I can do Pablo and Sushi.  Do you have a clearer picture of Sushi?


----------



## Cassapop

yes i doo


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Update: I have extended the date to which I will make these avatars. I will make them up until April 17th. I might extend it later, but for now that is as far as I will go.  Thank you to everyone who has requested avatars so far.  Just so everyone knows I can make avatars of any picture you give me, not just betta fish.


----------



## betta lover1507

can you make one of this adorable cutie?:








you could crop out the writing, she passed away on august or September of 2011 , she was a baby ball python named "hunter"


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

betta lover1507 said:


> can you make one of this adorable cutie?:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you could crop out the writing, she passed away on august or September of 2011 , she was a baby ball python named "hunter"


Of course I can, but I can't see the picture. It didn't show up. I'd be more than happy to do one of her but I need a pic


----------



## betta lover1507

here from FB:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...50471884.85396.100000460449071&type=3&theater
hope fully you could see it


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Alright I'll check it out and make the avatar when I get on my regular computer. I'm on my school computer right now. It gets no Twitter, no Facebook, no YouTube. But I'm happy I get this site or I'd die. Do you need a FaceBook account to view the pic? If so I don't have one, but I'll check it out in the morning or after school tomorrow.


----------



## betta lover1507

u don't need one (i think)


----------



## LovelyKaleidoscope

Are you still doing avatars?


----------



## FishyFishy89

It'd be awesome if you could make 1 of Callais
















He's got black dots on his tail fins going half way up and a black strip on both sides of his face going right through his eyes


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

So right now I might be a little slow doing them. I am still making them, and still have to make them for LovelyKaleidoscope and FishyFishy. Sorry it's taking me a bit avatars hopefully done soon.


----------



## FishyFishy89

BettaMommy531rip said:


> So right now I might be a little slow doing them. I am still making them, and still have to make them for LovelyKaleidoscope and FishyFishy. Sorry it's taking me a bit avatars hopefully done soon.


That is totally fine. I'm a very patient person. Cept when it comes to new fish/plants xD

If you ever get the time, would you mind making me 1 more? 1 of my inspiring Spike flaring up?


----------



## rosefoo

Can you please do Gillie? Thank you!


----------



## FishyFishy89

^^ Such a cute name for a betta. And VERY handsome


----------



## popcornprincess

UM... can you do a betta without a pic? Jaws is a male crowntail with a white/light pink body and fins that are mostly red but bright blue right when they hit the lighter colored body.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Booking list:
LovelyKaleidoscope- Kaleidoscope
FishyFish- Callais/ Spike
Rosefoo- Gillie
***I still have more room, so don't be shy!***


----------



## FishyFishy89

BettaMommy531rip said:


> Booking list:
> LovelyKaleidoscope- Kaleidoscope
> FishyFish- Callais/ Spike
> Rosefoo- Gillie
> ***I still have more room, so don't be shy!***


Awesome 
Here are a few pics of Spike
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2318&pictureid=22493
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2318&pictureid=22576
http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=2318&pictureid=22577


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

I have finished all my commisions! Woo all done! All slots are open! Don't be shy... I will take any new commissions.


----------



## betta lover1507

okay!! ^-^ can you do my new boy "Echo"? he is a delta plakat with big ears:








and his big ear:








he tore his big ear in the store so it is split :lol: his other side dosen't really have a bid ear :|


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Sweet! I'll try and get him done when I get home today!


----------



## rosefoo

FishyFishy89 said:


> ^^ Such a cute name for a betta. And VERY handsome


Thank you! :-D


----------



## popcornprincess

how the heck do you post pictures??? o O
-


----------



## PhilipPhish

Can you make me one of him:








His name is Tigger! He's my baby!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

KK. I'll try to get it done soon, do you have any clearer pics? (if not this one is fine).


----------



## PhilipPhish

I don't, terribly sorry!
I only have the camera on my phone so his other pictures are still pretty blurry.

Thank you so much! Tigger's one of my favorite bettas and I really appreciate it!


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

Ur welcome!


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

Can you make one of this little guy?


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

@XxBettaLoverxX: What's his name?

Current list of commisions:
- XxBettaLoverxX- ???
- PhilipPhish- Tigger
- betta lover1507- Echo


----------



## XxBettaLoverxX

His name is Snowflake. Here is a plain picture of him:


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

@XxBettaLoverxX: Alrighty! 

Current list of commisions:
- XxBettaLoverxX- Snowflake
- PhilipPhish- Tigger
- betta lover1507- Echo 

Sorry I'm lagging guys, I'll try and hurry it up!


----------



## betta lover1507

it's ok take your time


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

So sorry for the holdup everyone! My usual computer that I use to make avatars was dropped and irreparably damaged (I shared with my sisters, my little sister Kate dropped it) and so I have reverted to using my dad's work computer which he often uses (for work, obviously). I hope to get them done soon!


----------



## bettafishfinnatic

hey i wioll get a pic of my bettas ASAP


----------



## KaraAnne

Here's of pic of my Bob Buttons, if you have time to do him, that would be awesome!!


----------



## Jessicatm137

popcornprincess said:


> how the heck do you post pictures??? o O
> -


Here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=96804 that's how I learned.


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

I am so sorry to tell everyone that I can no longer make betta avatars. The editing program i was using shut down.  I am so sorry to people who wanted avatars and never got them.


----------

